
[2019] Linux Journal Ceases Publication: An Awkward Goodbye - waste_monk
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-ceases-publication-awkward-goodbye
======
reuven
I've been writing for LJ since 1996. I just got up and saw this.

I'm very saddened by the news. And yet, LJ lived for two years beyond its
original obituary.

Here's what I had to say then, all of which still applies:
[https://lerner.co.il/2017/12/01/sad-day-end-linux-
journal-2/](https://lerner.co.il/2017/12/01/sad-day-end-linux-journal-2/)

~~~
smitty1e
I've greatly enjoyed your work these years.

~~~
reuven
Thanks _so_ much!

------
waste_monk
I added [2019] to the title to distinguish this from news concerning the 2017
almost-closure.

I'm sad to see it go, I had fond memories of reading it from when I was a
beginner learning systems administration. But over time the articles became
less and less relevant to me, and while I remained subscribed I rarely read
the magazine.

~~~
em-bee
good call. i would have surely thought that this might be a reshash of an old
post otherwise.

------
tech4all
Very saddened by this. I very much enjoyed LJ even though I didn't "deep dive"
into many of the articles. Honestly the original appeal for me was the PAPER
publication - I can't stand staring at a screen if I'm not working... Have
spent enough of my life staring at the screens.

Even after LJ went online-only I kept the subscription going because I didn't
want to lose a publication that was so focused on something that is so
important to me, and hopefully, all of us: Pure Linux and cool new open source
software.

Best wishes to Kyle and the rest of the team and thanks for giving it another
go!!!

------
arnmac
Yeah when I saw the email I was kind of sad. kind of because I saw it coming.
When my subscription ran out in June I didn't renew. So i guess I am partially
to blame.

------
ausjke
I have been a subscriber all these years, this goodbye is pretty sad but many
many publishers are struggling these days, LJ is not alone, it's probably
about time, sigh.

I wish someone can keep site read-only for years to come, still there are gems
in those articles and could be hit by google.

~~~
chovy
someone will buy the content and domain.

------
iguessthislldo
I still have an issue from around 2008 laying around somewhere which
introduced Android to me.

